

How to introspect the Freebase schema with SPARQL - PaulHoule
http://blog.databaseanimals.com/how-to-introspect-the-freebase-schema-with-sparql

======
PaulHoule
It's hard to imagine a data model simpler than RDF, based on two concepts, the
Node and the Triple. What is hard is getting a handle around a database that
has 800 million facts and 60,000 properties. If you don't know which
properties to use, the data you want can be hidden in plain site. Thus, one of
the big problems in using this kind of database is understanding its
contents...

